# Hello from Richmond VA



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome fellow Virginian.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource.......Thesource!  G


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome also from VA.


----------



## JustinJMS (May 5, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! used to be from Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Welcome! Don't be shy.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## umchuck (May 22, 2014)

I also would like to welcome you, don't become overwhelmed with all the information, deal with issues one at a time and things will go alright, be patient and the bees can take care of them selves pretty good, food, a place to store that food and places for the queen to lay eggs, that's what to concentrate on starting out with new hives on foundation, other than that I just hope you are a Hookie!!!!!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome to BeeSource Rev from the icebox of the nation LOL (or so they say)
I get to your area a couple of ttimes a year. I have a daughterr in the Louisa area who wants me to get her started into beekeeping in 2016 so maybe I'll be making a few extra trips this coming year....We fly into Richmond or charletsville often. Beeutiful area lots of history and bugs  Good luck with the bees.

==McBee7==


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome from southwest Virginia.

poor valley bee farm

Honeybees aren't just a hobby but a necessity!


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

Southern VA checking in! Welcome!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Richmond, my hometown! Our stockbroker keeps bees there!

Virginia is for bee lovers.


----------

